# Anybody ever hunt with these guys??



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

If you have, you have more discretionary funds than I do. "Affordable"? Ha! Makes me sick to see people go as far as paying thousands of dollars to take a "trophy" buck. To each their own I guess. 
It also sickens me that they don't play by the same rules as the rest of us Ohioans do. 2-3 bucks a day, August hunts, just because they have the money to do it. 
Okay, rant over, good luck with hunting to all.

http://www.bestdeerhuntohio.com/

lg_mouth
Shoot by sight, walk by Faith


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

those are privately raised deer, almost like cattle, so unfortunately they are free to do as they please.

we raffle off hunting trips on our site, no charge!


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

I wonder if the "guide" holds out a hand full of popcorn to lure the trophy in just like those deer farms?


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Not that I would pay to do it, but if they can afford to do it, what business is it of yours? It sounds like you are angry you can't afford it. I go out and try to find the least expensive hunt that I can but I don't fault anyone else who has worked hard and can afford to do it.

BTW did you see that they have deer semen for sale? Only $800 for one container and $2000 for 5 containers. I wonder how much they pay the guy who has to collect it?


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

It doesn't seem any differant than going to a Pheasant preserve and paying $15.00-20.00 per bird, gunning fee, guide fee (if not using your dog), bird cleaning fee! Tip the guide etc... and the birds are also pen raised.
We do/pay this for convienence. I occasionally have the money to spend some time with friends and go hunt some birds. I can decide how much I want to spend, how many birds I can shoot, what I shoot them with, the hours I hunt them etc...and the State leaves me alone! 
I am fortunate enough to have land that I can hunt deer, turkey, and at one time grouse. I only saw one grouse this year as compared to dozens in the years past. Will I pay to hunt them? If I get the urge and someone has a place where I can! 
Not all people have time to pursue the game, the contacts to hunt a friends farm, or the ability to tread the turrain due to a handicap. Places that raise deer, pheasants, fish, etc... can cater to these clients! 
I'm glad I have a choice to do so!!!
Jeff


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I personally think Genetically enhanced deer should be banned from Record books.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...I wouldn't pay for it. Seems to me it would be like picking the biggest cow out of a field and shooting it, no sport to it. I wasn't faulting anyone for doing it, just stating my opinion. As I said in the original post, to each their own. The last time I checked, I am still allowed to post my opinion.

lg_Mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> ...I wouldn't pay for it. Seems to me it would be like picking the biggest cow out of a field and shooting it, no sport to it. I wasn't faulting anyone for doing it, just stating my opinion. As I said in the original post, to each their own. The last time I checked, I am still allowed to post my opinion.
> 
> lg_Mouth


 Your opinion is fine here and it is certainly shared by many.

There were a lot of good points brought up on this. I do believe that it is very much like the pheasant preserves but obviously on a much more expensive scale. It is too rich for my blood and not really my thing but if others want to spend their money on it then have at it. After all the deer they are dealing with are not public raised deer and thus owned by the deer preserve.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

> I personally think Genetically enhanced deer should be banned from Record books.


Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that the "books" only accept fair chase animals.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have never shot anything big enough to go in any book except my personal scrap books!! I would have no idea about P&Y or B&C, which I assume are the books being talked about.

lg_mouth


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BigChessie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that the "books" only accept fair chase animals.


 Right you are Big Chessie!

Here is what P&Y describes as "fair chase". I highlighted the item that should apply to preserves.

*The term "Fair Chase" shall not include the taking of animals under the following conditions:*


Helpless in a trap, deep snow or water, or on ice.
From any power vehicle or power boat.
By "jacklighting" or shining at night.
By the use of any tranquilizers or poisons.
While inside escape-proof fenced enclosures.
By the use of any power vehicles or power boats for herding or driving animals, including use of aircraft to land alongside or to communicate with or direct a hunter on the ground.
By the use of electronic devices for attracting, locating, or pursuing game or guiding the hunter to such game, or by the use of a bow or arrow to which any electronic device is attached.
Any other condition considered by the Board of Directors as unacceptable. 
 Here is the link to the page on the P&Y web site.

Fair Chase


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

lg_mouth said:


> ...I wouldn't pay for it. Seems to me it would be like picking the biggest cow out of a field and shooting it...


You can hunt my farm if you choose. Stop by and we'll negotiate a price. See my ad below. 



Are you tired of not getting that trophy cow you deserve? Well I can help you out. Come hunt Anderson farms. We have a wide selection for you to choose from and can accomodate all levels of skill and mobility.

First you will need to decide if you interested in a steer, heffer, or bull? If you've got the money, I'll let ya shoot my 2,200 lb bull named 'meat'. This is a guaranteed hunt, the cow you want may not come along in the first ten minutes, but when I shake the grain barrel, you will get an opportunity. If you don't get your cow the first day, you can stay in the lodge overnight free. Be sure and ask about our onsite fish-in-a-barrel service also.

Look what our camera caught:









Testimonial:
"I'll never forget the great memories of watching my son harvest his first cow. I had only chartered a heffer hunt, but when that bull came into pasture field that we were set up on, I had to let junior take him. And what a shot, he was a good twenty yards away. I was so proud, and we are definitly comming back next year"

Fees:
Steer $2,000
Heffer $3,000-$8,000
Bull $10,000-$25,000
Private hunt for 'meat' $35,000
We can paint a target on the animal for an extra $500
Butcher fees will vary $0.19 to $0.26 per lb.
Tipping your guide is recommended (don't tip the cows though!)
Every applicant gets a free cow 'chip'.
Call now...these hunts won't last long.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is the best laugh I have had all day.


> We can paint a target on the animal for an extra $500


 I love it!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you have a package deal that allows one of each?


----------



## Onion (Apr 10, 2004)

lg_mouth said:


> Anybody ever hunt with these guys??


Nope, doesn't look like anyone ever has. Hunted that is, shooting deer != hunting deer.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I tell you what that ain't a bad price for a steer hunt!! Does that include trophy care and getting your trophy out of the pasture ??? Throw in 3 cow pies, a haircut, 2 packs of smokes, free booze, dancing girls, a H2, and an ice shanty and I'm in.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Paul,
You are a silly, silly, silly man.  I'm still laughing. Do you sell bull semen like the other place and how much do you pay the guy that has to milk the bull?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

paul.
do you accept mastercard.
do you have handicap accessible stands for us old gimps who have trouble with stairs and ladders?


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

"WOW" is that alot of bull or what?  

but funny LMAO.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Paul Anderson, I'm interested in hearing more about your establishment. I would like to know if you cater to larger groups? We are deff. interested in a Angus or two but are also considering a little wingshooting practice. Do you have the new "Sporting Cats Course"? We would like to have 50 rounds after our A.M hunt. Orange/Tabby would be prefered because our vision may be blurred by then. Size doesn't matter, mini/kitten, battu/simese/ or the reg old persian would be nice cause we like to see them dust! Please contact me with more info or any other exotic hunts you may offer!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

MAKtackle said:


> Do you have the new "Sporting Cats Course"? We would like to have 50 rounds after our A.M hunt.


TOO FUNNY!!!!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

...for the buck hunt, but if you could send me some pictures of your lodge and accomodations Mr. Anderson, I would love to schedule a "hunt" with your outfit. The testimonial is what sold me on the "hunt". 

Thank you for the generous offer Mr. Anderson, I hope to hear from you soon!

lg_mouth
Taking trophy cows for 28 years!


----------



## Paul Anderson (May 20, 2005)

Ok I'll try to answer all inquiries:


Shortdrift....sorry no package deals on cow hunts, but as with all OGF members you will recieve a 10% discount. We do offer package deals on three way hunts for Cow,milk goat, and hog.

Swantucky....All trophy processing costs are extra. Also, I'll throw in the extra cow pies, haircut, smokes, booze, and dancing girls. But you will need to provide your own H2 and ice shanty.

Woodie...I'm THE guy and no you can't have the job.  

misfit... We accept all major credit cards and are fully ADA compliant.

MAKtackle....We can cater groups of any size. I am sorry about the cats though, that must be one of my competitors that has the sporting cats course. We've had a bounty on them for decades around here. We do offer round bale hunts using a 120 hp john deer as the preferred weapon. These can be incredible with as many as 900 being harvested in a day with most averaging 1,200 lbs. (please note: Summer hunts only).

lg_mouth...Wow 28 years. I bet your trophy room is quite impressive. Are you the guy who got the legendary 'bessie' years ago? Anyway, here's a picture of the lodge after the recent rennovations.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, no Bessie went to one of my trophy competitors, I believe his name was Oscar Mayer. Word is he uses the "spare" parts from his trophies in some sort of "meat" franks he sells. That is just trophy rumor mill talk though, I am sure he is a respectable hunter. Only us true, hard working outdoorsmen hunt the wily Bovine.

Also, your lodge accomodations are quite rustic, to say the least. Please forward me the information on where to send the payment for this trophy hunt. 

lg_mouth


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I would be interestred in the Cow,milk goat, and hog if I could subsitute a Ewe in place of the goat at the request of Husky.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Just aint right!!!

Scott


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Did I hear Ewe??? I have great boots that hold their back legs perfectly... This is getting interesting! I thought I lost interest with no cats course.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I saw a hunting show/advertisement on tv yesterday about www.ohiomonsterbucks.com , I wonder if that is the same place?


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Papascott-

It looks like that guy had a successful cow hunt.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

I DONT HUNT BUT DO LOVE TO FISH.
Would love to fish those ponds and lakes where they
make the T V shows. HA HA.
SO -----------
Theres fishing and there is catching
AND------------
there is hunting and there is shooting.

AND 
Like a previous post remarked
there is the size of a persons wallet.

If you can afford it
go for it.

Congrats to all.

Happy Holidays

CApt Hook


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ohio monster bucks is over by buckeye lake, 20' chainlink fences and security cameras...sad i tell ya


----------

